# confirmation of permanent residence after 21yo



## 1004ron (Dec 16, 2015)

9 years ago my son received his South African Permanent Residence at the same time as his parents.
In December 2014 he had his 21st birthday, and since then we have been trying to submit an application for "confirmation of permanent residence", with absolutely no response from DHA. 
We have tried the local Home Affairs office in PE, and all they offer is an email address to send the application, but that seems to go into the same black hole.


Do you know who in DHA to contact for this, or a private company that could expedite it?







> 26(c) refers to a child of a citizen or permanent residence under the age of 21 provided that:
> 
> a permit shall lapse if the child does not submit an application to the Department within 2 years of his/her 21st birthday for confirmation of his/her residential status.


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi 1004ron,

I visited home affairs office in Johannesburg last month and i was told about the issue you have raised here. "Confirmation of permanent residence" is done through VFS offices. That's what i was told. You will be required to bring all the documents and pay a fee of R1350 at VFS. This never used to be a requirement before - that of confirmation of ......- but was introduced because there is this cash cow called VFS.


----------



## 1004ron (Dec 16, 2015)

HB in Jozi said:


> Hi 1004ron,
> 
> I visited home affairs office in Johannesburg last month and i was told about the issue you have raised here. "Confirmation of permanent residence" is done through VFS offices. That's what i was told. You will be required to bring all the documents and pay a fee of R1350 at VFS. This never used to be a requirement before - that of confirmation of ......- but was introduced because there is this cash cow called VFS.


Thanks for your reply.

The Home Affairs office in PE told us the same, so we paid the fee to VFS and scheduled the appointment, and then at the appointment were told that they do not deal with this - after completing the refund forms etc. going back to the VFS office for them to sign it, about two months later the money was back in my account.

Going back to the PE home affairs office with the evidence that VFS DO NOT handle this, they then gave us and email address [ permitcompliance AT dha.gov.za ] to send it to, and it's been 6 months with no reply to that.

So back at square one, ........ no reply from Home Affairs, and we have only one year of the two year period allowed.


----------



## dave_c (Jul 1, 2015)

Have you tried tweeting DHA? Sometimes the info you get on twitter is a lot more helpful (they may even give you an email address too which would be great)


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

1004ron said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> The Home Affairs office in PE told us the same, so we paid the fee to VFS and scheduled the appointment, and then at the appointment were told that they do not deal with this - after completing the refund forms etc. going back to the VFS office for them to sign it, about two months later the money was back in my account.
> 
> ...




Thanks 1004ron for this new information.


Another thing i was told at the Johannesburg DHA office is that i should apply for this "proof of permanent res" after 3 years of permanent residence even though application for citizenship will be after 5 years. The reason: it takes a long time to come out. 

I think the email you were given is correct but 6 months may be still early.

Thanks and plz keep me posted if you have any new developments. That will soon be my next action/step too.


----------



## 1004ron (Dec 16, 2015)

HB in Jozi said:


> Thanks 1004ron for this new information.
> 
> 
> Another thing i was told at the Johannesburg DHA office is that i should apply for this "proof of permanent res" after 3 years of permanent residence even though application for citizenship will be after 5 years. The reason: it takes a long time to come out.
> ...


I think I'll do the same as I did for my unabridged birth certificate, pay a 3rd party expediter around R3500- obviously these 3rd party expediters have a contact inside DHA whom they pay a bribe to get things processed.

Just par for the course when crime and corruption is rampant as is the case in RSA.


----------



## 1004ron (Dec 16, 2015)

Well, I paid a lawyer R5000 and still don't have Proof of Permanent Residence.

VFS and DHA are a bunch of useless inept r's holes.


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

1004ron said:


> Well, I paid a lawyer R5000 and still don't have Proof of Permanent Residence.
> 
> VFS and DHA are a bunch of useless inept r's holes.


legalized robbers. but your lawyers has not done you good, you need a refund. Lawyers can get answers which you cannot under normal circumstances. may be consult and use Legalman on this forum


----------



## 1004ront (Nov 19, 2018)

Hello, did you ever get this issue resolved? I currently find myself in this position having turned 21 this year and have no idea which steps i need to take or where it is i need to go.


----------



## Madreof2 (10 mo ago)

1004ron said:


> 9 years ago my son received his South African Permanent Residence at the same time as his parents.
> In December 2014 he had his 21st birthday, and since then we have been trying to submit an application for "confirmation of permanent residence", with absolutely no response from DHA.
> We have tried the local Home Affairs office in PE, and all they offer is an email address to send the application, but that seems to go into the same black hole.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I see this was a while ago but I’m in the same position with my son and daughter. Can I ask you if you found what exactly was required I.e. what documents and where they need to be submitted as I am going around in circles and not getting anyway.


----------

